# Finally!! Red had babies!!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Woo hoo!! Triplets!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Two little buckling a and a little doe.  so exited!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can never see too many new baby pics. Love the black heads, congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! They're adorable!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

They are actually a deep red color. So happy!  they are doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet, congrats


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! They look so sweet!!! Have fun with them!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable babies....congratulations!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Love a Boer with a dark red cape!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How cute are they, congrats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads on healthy beautiful babies..


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow nice babies congrats! that are so cute :clap:


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks!! They are a little "rubber legged" but nursing and strong.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

lucky nice kids...


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Love <3


----------

